# Need help figuring out lighting



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi there, I'm new to aquariums and need help!
I need to replace the light on my 80 gal tank. It goes out once in a while and has a mind of it's own. Lol. 
I know absolultely nothing about lights and don't know where to start. I just got a 80 gal fresh water tank and put this light that I had on my 50 gal. 
I have some plants but they are not doing very good. I'd like to keep plants but I know lighting can get very expensive, I need a more affordable option... 
I don't know about lights and I got this from someone. It is JEBO and has four lights, 2 blue (it says 55W blue on the tube) and 2 orange (F55 BX AR/FS 700). I think it gets the temperature up, some fish are even dying .

Any sugestions on lighting I can use, or can I use this same one but change tubs?
Thanks,


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest change the tubes to 55W 6400K / 10000K CF. These are more appropriate for planted tanks. Most JEBO light fixtures are configured for saltwater tank. I have one JEBO too. pm Mykiss for those CF tubes.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

As jamit suggested, change the tubes to 6400k and you will grow plans better. Marine blue lights do nothing for plants, they just make the fish look better, I doubt it's a heat issue killing your fish as most fish can tolerate warmer temp. You may want to check your heater tho! Also what are your water params maybe they're off....


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

For a 80 g tank, the heat from the lighting should not affect the temperature that much.


----------



## zitab (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm new to the site and still figuring out how to get to the threads... 
Water has been fine, I've been keeping a close eye on it. PH, nitrates, everything, that's why I was thinking it was the heat from the light since everything else is fine. 
I need to get a new filter since I'm using the one that I had in my 55 gal. Some people sugested to get everything stable and then think about plants and lighting and I think that makes sence. 
Thanks for the advise, I'll keep that in mind when it's time to get the lights.


----------

